# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month January 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for January 2012! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## MeTree

Pacman Frog - _Ceratophrys cranwelli_

----------


## Kristen

My whites eddie  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

Bufo, my American toad, sitting on his favourite log, content as ever.

----------


## Kristen

so cute!

----------


## Poly

> so cute!


Cody, MeTree's Albino Pacman, or Bufo my American toad?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

EDIT: Or both?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

Well it was aimed at your toad, but I guess I'll go with both  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poly

> Well it was aimed at your toad, but I guess I'll go with both


Hehehe!  :Stick Out Tongue:  I'll go tell Bufo now! Oh wait... ;D

----------


## Kristen

> Hehehe!  I'll go tell Bufo now! Oh wait... ;D


I'm sure he'll be dilighted with the news  :Wink:

----------


## Mr Moose

This is one cool pic, in this case it's of one of my 4 boys. His name is Bender (and has a nickname of Bubbles).....

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Then i'll compete with an offspring of my red eyed tree frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Kristen, that is a great photo!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Kristen, that is a great photo!


Thanks  :Big Grin:  he was sitting there for ages so i couldnt resist taking a picture  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

> Then i'll compete with an offspring of my red eyed tree frogs


Fair is fair. Beautiful!

If I only had a decent camera   :Frown: 
Lynn

----------


## Martin

> Then i'll compete with an offspring of my red eyed tree frogs


Why I am even bothering with pictures of red-eyes when you keep posting yours. Oh well, I'll give it a shoot, not sure why though...


Agalychnis callirdyas in amplexus:

----------


## Kristen

> Then i'll compete with an offspring of my red eyed tree frogs


Woooow!! That's an amazing picture!!




> Why I am even bothering with pictures of red-eyes when you keep posting yours. Oh well, I'll give it a shoot, not sure why though...
> 
> 
> Agalychnis callirdyas in amplexus:


Great pic, i love how the blue on their sides is different to eachothers  :Big Grin: 
Gosh everyone has such great pictures of their red eyes!

----------


## Chaser

Red Eyed Tree Frog...

----------


## Viv

My Epipedobates anthonyi 'Zarayunga'. Got it by accident when I was taking a picture of them eating.

----------


## heyjude2200

SO cute!

----------


## Shanny

My male red eye tree frog, Skitty

----------


## EZweasel

My Vietnamese Mossy Frog "Moss Boss"

----------


## Geo

One of my American Green Tree Frog sitting / sleeping on a Dumb Cane leaf.

----------


## Iceemn360

My red eyed tree frogs in amplexus.

----------


## Heather

Chomper my Fantasy Pacman frog  :Smile:

----------


## FireBelliedToad

Ha. Worth a Try. My 2 fire bellied toads.

----------


## Sarah

This is Artemis, my White's Tree Frog.

----------


## Will

These are my Beautiful Kids Wesley and Buttercup stealing a little kiss before bed!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

My 15 year old Aussie White's Tree Frog-Hetfield  :Smile:

----------


## Spedly4life

Fantasy Pacman Frog (Ceratophrys cornuta X cranwelli)

----------


## Whistly

I think Wesley should be banned from this competition his photos are just too good lol.
(It's a compliment in disguise)

----------


## Heather

Lol!  :Smile:

----------


## En333

Eh nothing wrong with tryin! Haha lol it's Kirby.

----------


## Whistly

> I think Wesley should be banned from this competition his photos are just too good lol.
> (It's a compliment in disguise)


I'm not saying everyone elses aren't good I think they are all brilliant

----------


## Autumn

This is going to be a hard one!!!

----------


## En333

I know huh?!

----------


## Spedly4life

> Fantasy Pacman Frog (Ceratophrys cornuta X cranwelli)


Sorry, I moved my photobucket around, but heres the photo

----------


## Lynn

"Comet" Albino Red Eyed Tree Frog

----------


## Don

Cane Toads

----------


## Heather

Too many choices  :Big Grin: ...I love them all!

----------


## n0y3s

Southern Bell Frog (Litoria Raniformis)

----------


## En333

> Southern Bell Frog (Litoria Raniformis)


That has nice color! Awesome picture!

----------

n0y3s

----------


## Kristen

It's gonna be such a hard choice! There's to many great pictures

----------


## MissFroggie

My female Oriental Fire-bellied Toad, Thisbe  :Frog Smile:

----------


## n0y3s

> That has nice color! Awesome picture!


Thanks for the kind words  :Smile:

----------


## froggecko

Photo I got by chance while my Blue Azureus were feeding - caught their viv partner my Dwarf Williams Day Gecko feeding as well. Got three of the four Blue Azureus in this pix.

----------


## John Clare

The January competition is now closed and judging will begin shortly.  The February competition is now open!  Please enter your photos there.

----------


## John Clare

Sorry to say I never did get time to set the polls this month.  I will roll them into February's polls.

----------

